

NSA Leaders Split on Giving Amnesty to Snowden - rpm4321
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/nsa-leaders-split-on-giving-amnesty-to-snowden/

======
snori74
While I don't hold out much hope for this, it's refreshing to see that it's
actually being discussed seriously within the NSA. Here's hoping!

------
Yaa101
"GEN. ALEXANDER: I do. I think people have to be held accountable for their
actions. …"

Sure, how about your lying to congress?

